# Bike grease



## skizilla (Apr 27, 2009)

HOw do you get bike grease out of clothing?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2009)

skizilla said:


> HOw do you get bike grease out of clothing?



Don't get it on there in the first place?  Seriously I don't know, it's like any other kind of grease; damn near impossible to get out.  I have a Killington shirt that still has a perfect grease impression of my big ring from when I was working on my bike a couple of years ago.


----------

